
Macmillan’s DynamicBooks Lets Professors Rewrite E-Textbooks - mjfern
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/22/business/media/22textbook.html
======
pchristensen
...and charge more for the next edition.

~~~
grinich
_“Basically they will go online, log on to the authoring tool, have the
content right there and make whatever changes they want,” said Brian Napack,
president of Macmillan. “And we don’t even look at it.”_

